# Duyuru > Kültür >  İdam et berberi, Suud Kralı!

## bozok

*İdam et berberi, Suud Kralı!* 


*Asri Karaarslan UZUN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/05/2008* 


As bir garip berberi! Kralsın ya! Küfür etti diye gücünü bir garip berber üzerinde dene. *Senin attığın adım küfür. Milyonlarca Müslüman açken, yaptığın israf küfür.*

*Allah’ın nimetini İngilizlere peşkeş çekmen küfür.* 

Bir Türk’ü asarken derdin, Allah falan değil. Allah sevgisi olan böyle mi yapar? 

Derdin yüzyıllardır içindeki Türk kinini kusmak; derdin Türk’e karşı egonu tatmin etmek. 

Tabii, şimdiki “Türk” yöneticileri- ne, kendi memurun gözüyle bakıyorsun.
Bu devran değişecek Kral!

Unutma ki, karanlıkların en zifir olduğu yerde, güneş yüzünü gösterir. Türk’ü 150 yıldır, İngiliz ağaların yok edemedi. Türk yeniden dirilecek. Türk yeniden ayağa kalkacak. Yeniden üç kıta Türk’ün adaletiyle nizam bulacak. Hem de çok kısa zamanda!

şimdi o berber kardeşimi as. As ki, Yemen’de yaptığınız kalleşlik yüreğimizi yaksın.

Yüzü suyu hürmetine yaratılan Allah’ın Resulü’nün arkasına sığınarak, sülalenin yaptığı zulmün hesabını sormak için yüreklerimiz yansın.

Nesillerimiz intikam hırsıyla dolsun. Yeniden, o mübarek toprakları fetih, *“Kızıl Elma”*mız olsun. 

As! 420 milyonluk Türk alemi, ha bir eksik kalsın, ha bir fazla. Hiç önemli değil.

Binlerce senedir bu milletin çocukları, toprakları vatan yapmak için ölüyor. Allah’ın dinini yaşamak için ölüyor. Fark etmez, biri daha ölsün.

As o berberi, idam et ki; Allah’ın Resulü’nden dolayı sizi sevenler, sizin gerçek yüzünüzü görsün.

Buradaki uşaklarınızın maskesi düşsün.

İdam et ki; Yavuz dedemin haklılığı bir kere daha ortaya çıksın. 

Neyin kralısın? Hangi küfrün takipçisisin? Senin hayatın zaten küfür. Yaşam tarzın küfür. O yüz sürülesi topraklarda oturman küfür. İsrafın küfür. Görüntün küfür. 

As o berberi kral, as ki; kısas hakkımız olsun. 

As ki; nasıl bir kişiliğin olduğu ortaya çıksın.

*Yüzündeki masken düşsün.*

----------


## bozok

*Al hediyeni ver şeref madalyamı* 



*Fatih üEKİRGE* 
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*19 Mayıs 2008* 

**

*İdamı bekleyen Sabri Boğday*
O Türk berber, karanlık bir hücrede 11 aydır bekliyor. *"Allah’a küfretti"* iddiasıyla ölüm cezasına çarptırdılar. Savunmasını almadılar. Dinlemediler. Avukat vermediler. 

Türk berber şimdi başının kesilmesi için bekliyor.

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül önce bir mektupla, sonra da telefonla Suudi Arabistan Kralı’ndan infazın durdurulmasını istedi. HÃ¡lÃ¡ cevap yok. 

Bekliyoruz. O genç berber orada. Karısı, çocuğu burada, biz de yüreğimiz ağzımızda bekliyoruz. 


*İşte buradan öneriyorum:*

*Kral’a şu tepki en azından hissettirilmeli.* 




*Abdullah bin Abdulaziz el Suud*

- *Eğer istenmeyen bir durum olursa, Türk halkı bunu unutmaz. Dostluk diye bir şey kalmaz. Kral’a verilen devlet şeref madalyası geri alınır. Ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e verdiği hediyeler derhal geri gönderilir*.

*Bugün şerifliğini yaptığı Kabe’yi yüzlerce yıl korumuş bir millet olarak söylenecek söz şu olur:*

*"Al hediyeni.*

*Ver şeref madalyamı."*

Cumhurbaşkanı bunu yapmalı.

----------

